# Ternis horárum términis



## voltape

I am trying to understand the meaning of this hymn, found in the Roman Catholic Afternoon prayer (Nona) in the Roman Breviary (Liturgy of the hours) 

"Ternis horárum términis volútis, dante Dómino, trinum perfécte et únicum ipsum devóti psállimus".

I have found the following French translation, that goes: "Déjà la grâce du Seigneur - Trois fois nous a donné trois heures ;- Avec amour nous chantons Dieu,- 
Trinité, parfaite Unité".

I know that "ternis" means "three times" but then why "(the Lord) has granted us thrice three hours" as the French says?.   I'd translate something like this: 
"the Lord has given us to complete the three Middle Hours (i.e., Tierce, Sext and Nona)..... etc


----------



## Glenfarclas

"Thrice three", como ves, es obviamente incorrecto y no surge de nada en el latín. _Ternus_ es simplemente "triple; tres".  A mi parecer, tenemos dos ablativos absolutos seguidos, lo cual no es muy común: _Ternis horarum terminis volutis_, "Los limites de [las] tres horas habiendo girado; habiendo pasado", y _dante Domino_, "dándolo el Señor; por voluntad del Señor". Confieso que no me queda exactamente claro si éste se aplica a lo anterior (por voluntad del Señor giran las horas) o a lo que sigue (por voluntad del Señor lo cantamos devotos).

Te ayuda esto?


----------



## voltape

Gracias, Glenfarclas - creo que se me está aclarando el panorama.  El latin es obvio y hermoso. Pienso que el orante agradece a  Dios que le ha permitido llegar a la tercera hora media (Tercia, Sexta, Nona).  Luego de ello, a la puesta del sol, cantará las visperas.
Pero ahora veo que mi problema se está pasando al francés: voy a tener que averiguar por que "Trois fois nous a donné trois heures" o sea el famoso "thrice three". Saludos-


----------



## voltape

voltape said:


> Gracias, Glenfarclas - creo que se me está aclarando el panorama.  El latin es obvio y hermoso. Pienso que el orante agradece a  Dios que le ha permitido llegar a la tercera hora media (Tercia, Sexta, Nona).  Luego de ello, a la puesta del sol, cantará las visperas.
> Pero ahora veo que mi problema se está pasando al francés: voy a tener que averiguar por que "Trois fois nous a donné trois heures" o sea el famoso "thrice three". Saludos-


----------



## voltape

Delving by myself into the already famous "Thirce three", I have just found the Nona Hymn for Lent which apparently would contain it:
"AD NONAM - Ternis ter horis númerus - nobis sacrátus pánditur, - sanctóque Iesu nómine - munus precémur véniæ.


----------



## voltape

I think this is my attempt at translating the mysterious "thrice three" of Lent - only that I got it in Spanish: 
"Pidamos la venia al sagrado Nombre de Jesús -Para que podamos reunirnos por tercera vez hoy - Y así cumplamos con ofrecer las sagradas tres (horas medias (de cada dia)"         - If it is right, it solves the "thrice three": "Tercera vez"  and las "sagradas tres".


----------



## Glenfarclas

Sí, esta estrofa contiene algo parecido a "thrice three", pero hay algunos fallos en la traducción. _Panditur_ no tiene que ver con reunirse, sino que significa "se abre, se despliega, se expande".  _Sancto nomine_ es ablativo y no dativo, así que no puede ser "al santo Nombre de Jesús" sino "por (en) el santo Nombre de Jesús".  _Munus precemur veniae_ sería más como "pidamos el don de la indulgencia".

Entonces para mí quedamos con algo como:  "Tres veces en las tres horas el sagrado número se abre [se revela; es anunciado] a nosotros, y por el santo Nombre de Jesús pidamos el don de la indulgencia".


----------

